# Questions regarding Paph gratrixianum



## JAB (Dec 24, 2015)

Paph gratrixianum.
Questions regarding this Paph:
- Is it a species unto itself or a variant of vollosum? I see it listed as both but am unsure of the current status?
- The horn protuberance on the staminode, is it unique to this species? Also what is the reason for it?

Thanks
JAB


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 24, 2015)

Such things are never official or final, but Paphiopedilum gratrixianum is accepted as a valid species by Kew Gardens Checklist of Selected Plant Families (Govaerts, 2003), is accepted by RHS for hybrid registration, and is accepted by Dr. Braem in the 2014 edition of Paphiopedilum, and Averyanov (2003), and Cribb (1998). It was not accepted by Koopowitz (2000). I have no doubt some authors had different opinions at different times. Draw your own conclusions.

That little bump is not unique to Paph gratrixianum by any means. It occurs in several species in that section of the genus at least. I doubt anyone has studied the purpose, but most bits of floral anatomy relate to some aspect of attracting pollinators or otherwise increasing the efficiency of pollination.


----------



## JAB (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks Kirk! 
I have been daydreaming about what the horn could be, and like you said it must attract a certain beetle/bee. Very interesting. So much to learn about these amazing plants.


----------



## John M (Dec 24, 2015)

This thread belongs in the "Taxonomy" sub-forum. This is the Paph photo sub-forum.


----------



## JAB (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi John, thanks for the info. Feel free to move it if need be. I am new here and must have misunderstood where to post. Apologies.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 27, 2015)

I've moved it.


----------



## tenman (Dec 28, 2015)

This is an interesting, long-accepted species, with a related, as-yet unnamed imposter species, which was grown under the name of this species for over a hundred years. Eric Christensen wrote an article for Orchid Digest about this in the Sept.2004 issue.


----------



## JAB (Dec 28, 2015)

I'll have to check it out! Thanks! Love the species! 

Go Bucks!


----------

